# Cern Lhc Magnet Testing Facility..



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

A tour of the LHC Magnet Testing Facility was part of a Year 12 trip to CERN at the end of 2011. I was just digging through my HD and found some shots! This was when I was fairly new to photography so the settings befuddle me even, bad light and I was shooting at F/7.1!

Anyway, here's a few shots. They run the magnets up to super-conducting temperatures in here to make sure they're perfect before they're put into the LHC itself.

I've just thrown them up here as I'm sure there are some who'd like to see them, if I don't post again it's because CERN has had me silenced 

Colour version:



CERN LHC Magnet Testing Facility. by Harry Measures, on Flickr

Cross section of the LHC 'pipe'



CERN LHC Magnet Testing Facility. by Harry Measures, on Flickr

And some arty edits:



CERN LHC Magnet Testing Facility. by Harry Measures, on Flickr



CERN LHC Magnet Testing Facility. by Harry Measures, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------

